

Aaronson Reviews Princeton Companion to Mathematics - kurtosis
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=384

======
greendestiny
I love this book. The best thing about dispelling some of my ignorance has
been taking some of those absurd half formed, completely misinterpreted ideas
I had and replacing them with actual understanding. God knows what I thought
Rings, Fields and Groups were before I read this book, but now I at least have
a basic understanding.

A friend of a friend found a pre-print copy in a torrent.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=406885>

There is a _much_ longer discussion there dating from over a month ago.

------
pkrumins
I have this book in my amazon wishlist: <http://tinyurl.com/ag2gog> :)

